# Velogames Fantasy Giro



## smutchin (6 May 2015)

Open for entries. 
http://www.velogames.com/

CycleChat mini-league code: 06153301


----------



## HF2300 (6 May 2015)

Excellent. More opportunities to get everything wrong.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2015)

Okay I've joined, but since I know absolutely nothing about cycling I expect to be propping up the table


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Cobbled together Nobbers entered


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> since I know absolutely nothing about cycling...



...you'll be in good company


----------



## rich p (6 May 2015)

I'm in, Pitcairn's official entry, Summer Plom


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Okay I've joined, but since I know absolutely nothing about cycling I expect to be propping up the table



You'll find a few others in a similar position in this thread if you fancy it
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protour-pundit-2015-no-spoilers-please.175627/


----------



## Rustybucket (6 May 2015)

Ive Entered - havent heard of 95% of the riders!


----------



## simo105 (6 May 2015)

Ive had a go!


----------



## Dayvo (6 May 2015)

_Team Forza Fasta Pasta _ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 May 2015)

Da Bawb is in to whup your asses


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> You'll find a few others in a similar position in this thread if you fancy it
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protour-pundit-2015-no-spoilers-please.175627/



Done, though to be honest I googled the start list and picked the key riders that the website had highlighted, apart from Porte. I'd like him to win so didn't curse him by picking him. (Though I might have him in my velogames team  )


----------



## tug benson (6 May 2015)

Put my team in...


----------



## biking_fox (7 May 2015)

I'm in again too, although I've not been following any of the races earlier this year so I've no idea who's on form.


----------



## Shadow (7 May 2015)

Team entered. Only 1 Italian rider, so there could well be a few last minute changes. Hope to improve on last year!


----------



## rich p (7 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Cobbled together Nobbers entered


Does that mean anything?
Are you in - I couldn't see team called Nobbers!


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Does that mean anything?
> Are you in - I couldn't see team called Nobbers!



That's the DS' name!


----------



## rich p (7 May 2015)

Dayvo said:


> That's the DS' name!


Is there a DS called Nobber then?


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Is there a DS called Nobber then?



McMarmion, don't ya know.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2015)

Dayvo said:


> McMarmion, don't ya know.


I'm lost! Is there a DS called McMarmion then?


----------



## themosquitoking (7 May 2015)

Right i've done it but unsurprisingly i am not confident.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Does that mean anything?
> Are you in - I couldn't see team called Nobbers!



I put in the code but maybe it needs "approved" or something?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2015)

OK, figured it out - I forgot to press the confirm button last time


----------



## themosquitoking (7 May 2015)

Easily done old boy, what what.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2015)

I am guessing that the majority of teams will bear a degree of similarity and it may be the 6-8 point riders that make the difference, unless of course some nobber has picked very random GC riders in the hope the favourites all fall down early on.


----------



## The Couch (8 May 2015)

I'm in as well... but now that my unstoppable chain of victories was...stopped in the Vuelta '14, I'll keep the taunting down 



Marmion said:


> I am guessing that the majority of teams will bear a degree of similarity and it may be the 6-8 point riders that make the difference, unless of course some nobber has picked very random GC riders in the hope the favourites all fall down early on.


I didn't take Contador nor Porte, and I don't have any pure sprinter either (while there are many flat stages), so I probably fall in that nobber category 

I have taken the strategy this year "let's not overthink it", it goes much quicker selecting a team, but I'll probably show in my final ranking


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am guessing that the majority of teams will bear a degree of similarity and it may be the 6-8 point riders that make the difference, unless of course some nobber has picked very random GC riders in the hope the favourites all fall down early on.



This nobber has selected almost a decent team: riders I've heard of, a mate's best mate is riding (Grega Bole) and a few with the same initials as me! 

Maybe I should stick to cricket!


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2015)

Yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yeah, I'm in.


I'm sure "now second last" Dayvo is delighted to hear that


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm sure "now second last" Dayvo is delighted to hear that ]





Marmion said:


> OK, figured it out - I forgot to press the confirm button last time



Yeah, right!


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2015)

Dayvo said:


> This nobber has selected almost a decent team: riders I've heard of, a mate's best mate is riding (Grega Bole) and a few with the same initials as me!



I dunno, you're above Marmaduke, maybe he should stick to cricket.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2015)

My team - polkupöyrä


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2015)

Most of the riders i choose to go in my team end up hurting themselves horribly, i might retire for the sake of the peloton.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2015)

I'm proud of my mid table mediocrity. Can I hold on to the heady heights?


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2015)

I've surprised myself by doing fairly well so far - my team usually doesn't get going until the third week, but so far the only one of my picks who hasn't scored any points is Pirazzi, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him rectify that today (stage 7). Hoping to see Henao and Uran pick up a few more points on Saturday's stage as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

Well I'm not bottom of our league so I am more than happy with my team


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2015)

Who is that's at the top and currently 3rd overall?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Who is that's at the top and currently 3rd overall?



No idea who is top but I am imagining @Bobby Mhor is the 3rd placed team - the clue being in the name Team Mhor and then his name of Bobby underneath it. You'd never make a sleuth crax...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> No idea who is top but I am imagining @Bobby Mhor is the 3rd placed team - the clue being in the name Team Mhor and then his name of Bobby underneath it. You'd never make a sleuth crax...


@Marmion 'Tis I..
I have just dispatched rockets to help Betancur and Paterski (I thought he would carry on his Croatia form)do something
sadly fallen a place since the previous stage..


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2015)

One of my pre requisites was that I had to have a CCC Sprandi Polkowice rider. Come on Paterski! Pull your Polish socks up!

Pozzovivo and Intxausti have yet again proved the lack of merit in my method of picking on cool names. I should have learned after Thibault Pinot failed to repay the honour of being picked for my fantasy TdF on the basis of having a similar name to a dog once owned by my sister (Thibeaux).


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> No idea who is top but I am imagining @Bobby Mhor is the 3rd placed team - the clue being in the name Team Mhor and then his name of Bobby underneath it. You'd never make a sleuth crax...


You better read that post again before I expose your reading age.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pozzovivo and Intxausti have yet again proved the lack of merit in my method of picking on cool names. I should have learned after Thibault Pinot failed to repay the honour of being picked for my fantasy TdF on the basis of having a similar name to a dog once owned by my sister (Thibeaux).



If you picked him last year then he'd have repaid you well enough!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> You better read that post again before I expose your reading age.



Is it a sequence of words that means something else in scouse?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> If you picked him last year then he'd have repaid you well enough!


Sadly he was in the doghouse last year. after his attacks of vertigo in 2013.


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is it a sequence of words that means something else in scouse?


I'll break it down.… 

First in our league and third overall i.e in the full Velogames league.… .

Sheesh, thank gawd for a scouse education.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Who is that's at the top and currently 3rd overall?





Crackle said:


> First in our league and third overall i.e in the full Velogames league.… .



Ahh, the all important addition to make sense out of it - "3rd overall" is not the same as "3rd overall in the full velogames league". 

I didnae even know there was a full Velogames league.


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I didnae even know there was a full Velogames league


Now you do.

I wonder if it's @Fran143 ?


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2015)

The points difference between 1st and 2nd place in the CC league is bigger than the points difference between 2nd and 15th. 

Whoever it is, they're not entering into the amateurish spirit of the forum.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> Whoever it is, they're not entering into the amateurish spirit of the forum.



It's probably @rich p under an alias; I have long thought he cannae really be as useless as he makes out on the forum


----------



## rich p (16 May 2015)

My riders keep bailing - tossers


----------



## The Couch (18 May 2015)

Just had a quick look
I was expecting to be bad (I already highlighted my high risk taking when I had entered) but darnnnnn... I am in 2nd last position.


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2015)

I'm comfortably sitting in 8th place, waaaay above Marmy and RichP.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2015)

I'm slipping down the rankings faster than Newcastle United. The shame of losing to Dayvo!


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm slipping down the rankings faster than Newcastle United. The shame of losing to Dayvo!



Long way to go yet, Rich.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2015)

Kind words Dave! Did we ever discover who Franchino Wotsit is?


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Kind words Dave! Did we ever discover who Franchino Wotsit is?



Nope: someone, I suspect, who wasn't expecting to do well, so chose an alias that we can't identify, to avoid the inevitable piss-take - something that I've been exposed to, myself, on far too many 'fantasy' (and real life) occasions here on CC.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2015)

I'm happy just knowing I have no Astana riders in my team


----------



## themosquitoking (18 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm happy just knowing I have no Astana riders in my team


But they're clearly the best ones.


----------



## The Couch (19 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm happy just knowing I have no Astana riders in my team


If a rider gets suspended during the Giro, will Velogames re-calculate all past results?
(That could work highly in you advantage, if all Astana gets suspended)


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2015)

Wahey! Maciej Paterski breaks his Velogames duck with 8th place and 50 points!


----------



## biking_fox (29 May 2015)

Currently Tied with Shadow on 3218 points. I'm sure today's racing will prove crucial in the fight for minor places in the league. AT least I appear to have lifted myself out of the bottom 5 where I spent the first week. Recovery is possible. And all my riders are still there!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jun 2015)

http://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2015/teamroster.php?tid=554a3dc836837385


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jun 2015)




----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> http://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2015/teamroster.php?tid=554a3dc836837385


Did you win Dave?


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2015)

9th, slightly above average, like an old school report but without the could do better


----------



## The Couch (1 Jun 2015)

I actually did far better than anticipated after week 1. Ended in the middle of the bunch, but I am pretty happy with my "cheap" choices. 
I just went too wild with not taking any of the "usual suspects" and this time could have done better than picking Matthews as sprinter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2015)

I find myself at the lower end of mediocre. 

My fantasy Giro team didn't do too well either.


----------



## Shadow (1 Jun 2015)

After stage 1, I was top so there was only one way to go after that - down! Ended up 12th of 25th. Hysterically average, as usual.
However, very pleased for Mrs S who finished 4th. And without any of those nasty kazakhstani riders too!!!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Did you win Dave?



No, far from it, but I annihilated CC's two resident 'EXPERTS'!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2015)

16th place and mid table mediocrity for me - quite apt as that's all Leeds can do as well.


----------



## Biscuit (2 May 2016)

Bump. Anyone partaking this year? I have created a mini league for CC, join as you wish.

League Name: CycleChatGiro2016
League Code: 02144256


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

Biscuit said:


> Bump. Anyone partaking this year? I have created a mini league for CC, join as you wish.
> 
> League Name: CycleChatGiro2016
> League Code: 02144256



I'll wait until submitting my team, in case some go AWOL. Thursday'll be my last chance as I'm off to a do in Cambridge with some other CCers Friday/at the weekend.


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

Biscuit said:


> Bump. Anyone partaking this year? I have created a mini league for CC, join as you wish.
> 
> League Name: CycleChatGiro2016
> League Code: 02144256



BTW, would it be better to start a '2016 Velogames Fantasy Giro?' 

Just asking, like.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> BTW, would it be better to start a '2016 Velogames Fantasy Giro?'
> 
> Just asking, like.


Thank God you're doing it Dave. At least I won't finish last


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Thank God you're doing it Dave. At least I won't finish last



O ye of short memory! 

What was it? Team 'Summer Plom?' You'll struggle to get find a better team name, and you;ll struggle to pick a worse team than last year!


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2016)

I've joined, but will probably want to change my picks to something less random before Friday, if I remember... not that it is likely to make much difference to my performance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

I have cobbled together a team of almost 100 points. Hopefully I'll remember to look back and change it cos it looks like something @Dayvo would select at present


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2016)

Done it, i'm also going to buck the trend and predict great things for my team. Now, watch them all fall off the first mountain.


----------



## Biscuit (4 May 2016)

I've just had to tweak my team. The 'rider available' list has been updated.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2016)

That's me updated my team to world beater status.

A carefully constructed, masterfully balanced team, full of promise and assured of victory.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm happy just knowing I have no Astana riders in my team


And I'm sticking to this principled position again this year.


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2016)

Biscuit said:


> Bump. Anyone partaking this year? I have created a mini league for CC, join as you wish.
> 
> League Name: CycleChatGiro2016
> League Code: 02144256



Done

Moggy


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2016)

9 Giro Fraudsters set to go.


----------



## biking_fox (5 May 2016)

ALso in, but pure guesswork as I've barely heard about cycling this year.


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> And I'm sticking to this principled position again this year.



I don't have any Astana riders either, but that's more a judgment of their form than a principled stand. 

As well as eschewing Nibali, I have left out Uran, who has had an OK season so far but I'm not convinced by him as a GT rider - he's like Porte, has too many off days. I fully expect these words to come back to haunt me.


----------



## User33236 (6 May 2016)

Woohoo The Underachievers top after the first day's TT. No doubt it'll be all downhill for me from here though lol.


----------



## Shadow (8 May 2016)

User33236 said:


> Woohoo The Underachievers top after the first day's TT. No doubt it'll be all downhill for me from here though lol.


In total contrast, team CCC are a solid bottom of the pile after day 1. Only one way to go...upwards!! So very pleased to see CCC move up one place off the bottom after day 2. Was not expecting such progress so soon!
Looking forward to week 3 where I hope things improve - but I may be so far behind it will be too late by then.


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2016)

Oh, I say! @rich p and @Marmion HAHAHA etc. 

http://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2016/leaguescores.php?league=2144256


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, I say! @rich p and @Marmion HAHAHA etc.
> 
> http://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2016/leaguescores.php?league=2144256


It's a Grand Tour over 3 weeks, not a 3-days-in-Holland event.


----------



## User33236 (8 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's a Grand Tour over 3 weeks, not a 3-days-in-Holland event.


Too true. I don't expect to stay top for long lol.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, I say! @rich p and @Marmion HAHAHA etc.
> 
> http://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2016/leaguescores.php?league=2144256


But you are right about rich's team, it's utter crap


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's a Grand Tour over 3 weeks, not a 3-days-in-Holland event.



I look forward to seeing you in three weeks time, then!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I look forward to seeing you in three weeks time, then!


You'll have difficulty seeing me from such a lowly position and me perched at the top


----------



## rich p (8 May 2016)

I was intending changing the team but events overtook me. Nevertheless, I feel quietly confident


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> You'll have difficulty seeing me from such a lowly position and me perched at the top



Get ready to eat some McHumble Pie!


----------



## biking_fox (9 May 2016)

Already 1 rider down. :-( glad it's not too serious for Peraud, but he'll be null punkt for the remaining 2.5 weeks.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2016)

Slightly surprised by my strong start. Tjallingi and Fraile fighting for the nominal "mountain" points so far has been an unexpected bonus.


----------



## User33236 (10 May 2016)

The Underachievers still holding their early lead. 

I do expect the bubble to burst very soon though


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Get ready to eat some McHumble Pie!


And after only one day in Italy Team Independente are snapping at Dayvo's heels


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> And after only one day in Italy Team Independente are snapping at Dayvo's heels



They'll soon get home sick.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> They'll soon get home sick.


I predict a backwards slide for Team Dayvo is in the offing  Even with one rider out Team Independente is on the rise


----------



## Biscuit (12 May 2016)

Once all the willy wavers have gone home early I'm hoping to make up some points. * sigh *


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I predict a backwards slide for Team Dayvo is in the offing  Even with one rider out Team Independente is on the rise



I'm back in 2nd place in the CC league, Smarmy! And 847th out of 14,446. Where are you? I'll tell you where you are: 2,952nd out of 14,446. 

You can always use the 'leave league' option if you start to feel too humiliated (i.e. more than usual)!


----------



## User33236 (12 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I'm back in 2nd place in the CC league, Smarmy! And 847th out of 14,446. Where are you? I'll tell you where you are: 2,952nd out of 14,446.
> 
> You can always use the 'leave league' option if you start to feel too humiliated (i.e. more than usual)!


Only 2nd? Pfffffft

EDIT and 415th out of 14,446.


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I'm back in 2nd place in the CC league, Smarmy!



You could be top after today's stage, thanks to Wellens, you jammy git.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2016)

Oh, guess who's top? 

How's the pie, @Marmion 

Yeah, I know, there's a long way to go blah blah blah...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, guess who's top?
> 
> How's the pie, @Marmion
> 
> Yeah, I know, there's a long way to go blah blah blah...


Blah blah, stage 6...


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Blah blah, stage 6...



That was today. My rider, Tim Wellens, won!


----------



## User33236 (12 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Oh, guess who's top?
> 
> How's the pie, @Marmion
> 
> Yeah, I know, there's a long way to go blah blah blah...


Pushed me back to 2nd*, so far, well done.

*still surprised I'm that far up TBH I'm usually carp at picking a team on this type of stuff


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2016)

User33236 said:


> Pushed me back to 2nd*, so far, well done.
> 
> *still surprised I'm that far up TBH I'm usually carp at picking a team on this type of stuff



I don't usually do well at all, but I used to pick 'joke' teams: riders with the same initials as me or odd names, for example. But after the stick I got from RichP and Marmion, amongst others, I take it bloody seriously now! 

I won't be flying high for too long, I suspect.


----------



## User33236 (12 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I don't usually do well at all, but I used to pick 'joke' teams: riders with the same initials as me or odd names, for example. But after the stick I got from RichP and Marmion, amongst others, I take it bloody seriously now!
> 
> I won't be flying high for too long, I suspect.


Much admit I'm a pick late in the day from confirmed entrants and purely from 'gut reaction'. I think this year I've gained more points so far than I did in the whole tour last year


----------



## User33236 (14 May 2016)

The Underachievers living up to their name today


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2016)

Slipping rapidly down the table. Not going to help that Kittel has quit...


----------



## User33236 (15 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Slipping rapidly down the table. *Not going to help that Kittel has quit...*


Yeah that's going to affect me too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2016)

I can't get onto the site - Dayvo has probably blocked me from viewing my march to victory.


----------



## User33236 (16 May 2016)

Site back up now. Tight at the top........ for the moment anyway


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

I am blaming lack of effort from the riders for me slipping back...


----------



## biking_fox (16 May 2016)

User33236 said:


> Yeah that's going to affect me too



I'm down three riders now... :-(


----------



## Dayvo (16 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am blaming lack of effort from the riders for me slipping back...



Oh, I don't know. I think your expectations of them far exceeded their ability!


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

Time will tell Dayvo! Don't count your chickens before their eggs are all in the same basket and have crossed the road or summink


----------



## Dayvo (17 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Time will tell Dayvo! Don't count your chickens before their eggs are all in the same basket and have crossed the road or summink



I think my goose is cooked. 

Kittel is out and Dumoulin has fallen down the GC. Not sure I have too many surprises up my sleeveless jersey.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2016)

I'm three riders down (Fraile, Kittel & now frikkin' Landa), plus another rider has yet to show his face (Quinziato). 

On the plus side, Niemiec is finally justifying his inclusion in my team today.


----------



## User33236 (17 May 2016)

Back on top


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2016)

User33236 said:


> Back on top


I'm cheering you on to beat that nobber @Dayvo


----------



## tfc03 (18 May 2016)

My goose also cooked now Landa has gone. And Fraile and Viviani. 

Anyone with Valvpiti and Nibbles likely to win?


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

Fraile bail, ffs


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> I'm three riders down (Fraile, Kittel & now frikkin' Landa), plus another rider has yet to show his face (Quinziato).



Dumoulin gone as well now. Pah!


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Dumoulin gone as well now. Pah!



Yeah, and me with it.


----------



## User33236 (18 May 2016)

Down two riders too; Kittel and Dumoulin. Seems Jungels is holding the fort for me at the moment though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

Looking at the riders in the teams near the top I reckon @Dayvo and @User33236 are on the downward path, whilst @rich p, me and "Alfie Chip Shop Nine" could be the teams to watch...


----------



## User33236 (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Looking at the riders in the teams near the top I reckon @Dayvo and @User33236 are on the downward path, whilst @rich p, me and "Alfie Chip Shop Nine" could be the teams to watch...


' Could' is a very big word


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Looking at the riders in the teams near the top I reckon @Dayvo and @User33236 are on the downward path, whilst @rich p, me and "Alfie Chip Shop Nine" could be the teams to watch...





Marmion said:


> But you are right about rich's team, it's utter crap



Ahem, you scotch hypocrite...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Ahem, you scotch hypocrite...


You got lucky.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> You got lucky.


Yeah, it's a Jungel out there...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Yeah, it's a Jungel out there...


The how to use up a few points of a rider who sounds like Bungle from Rainbow approach


----------



## User33236 (20 May 2016)

The Underachievers still managing to over-achieve ... for now at least


----------



## biking_fox (20 May 2016)

Which sprinters are left in the race? There's 2 more stages for them....

I've only 5 riders left in (at most, unless I've missed a few more withdrawals.) Here's time for my mountain team to shine.


----------



## philk56 (20 May 2016)

My team are living up to their name and I've also lost some riders. Is there a complete list anywhere showing who has dropped out?


----------



## rich p (20 May 2016)

biking_fox said:


> Which sprinters are left in the race? There's 2 more stages for them....
> 
> I've only 5 riders left in (at most, unless I've missed a few more withdrawals.) Here's time for my mountain team to shine.


Nizzolo, Modolo, Sbaragli off the top of my head.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Nizzolo, Modolo, Sbaragli off the top of my head.



I suppose you can be forgiven for forgetting Leigh Howard and Moreno Hofland based on their performances so far.


----------



## philk56 (20 May 2016)

At least my rider won today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

Fark me, old @rich p is in the lead.


----------



## User33236 (21 May 2016)

philk56 said:


> My team are living up to their name and I've also lost some riders. Is there a complete list anywhere showing who has dropped out?


A start list is available at http://www.cyclingstage.com/giro-2016/riders-italy-2016/ with riders who started with those who abandoned crossed out.

I'm down Kittel, Dumoulin and Brandle.


----------



## philk56 (21 May 2016)

User33236 said:


> A start list is available at http://www.cyclingstage.com/giro-2016/riders-italy-2016/ with riders who started with those who abandoned crossed out.



Thanks - I'm two down so far.


----------



## User33236 (22 May 2016)

And The Underachievers continue their slide down the table.


----------



## biking_fox (23 May 2016)

User33236 said:


> And The Underachievers continue their slide down the table.



I'm sliding faster, down to 2nd from bottom now. It's a race between me and Shadow...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

biking_fox said:


> I'm sliding faster, down to 2nd from bottom now. It's a race between me and Shadow...


Never discount @Dayvo from a race to be last


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2016)

I've plumetted in the last couple of days.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2016)

Is Dayvo still winning?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Is Dayvo still winning?


He must be way ahead of everyone, I can't see his name any more


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2016)

I think after today's stage that I'll have to concede the velogames victory to @rich p


----------



## rich p (27 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think after today's stage that I'll have to concede the velogames victory to @rich p





Marmion said:


> But you are right about rich's team, it's utter crap


I'm off on hols tomorrow at the crack of dawn so the sweet taste of schedenfreude will have to be washed down with Albarino and San Miguel... adios amigos!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm off on hols tomorrow at the crack of dawn so the sweet taste of schedenfreude will have to be washed down with Albarino and San Miguel... adios amigos!


I am taking that as an abandon. I win!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

@Dayvo I'm glad you enjoyed the first few days in Holland


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2016)

Now it's over, Marmy, you can go back to collecting stamps, and standing on empty bleak railway platforms writing down occasional train nos.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Now it's over, Marmy, you can go back to collecting stamps, and standing on empty bleak railway platforms writing down occasional train nos.


I think the final scores are now up:
1st - rich
2nd - simo105
3rd - Mundissimo
4th - me
5th - Archie
....
11th - Dayvo


----------



## User33236 (30 May 2016)

Happy to have finished in the top half. Much better than I normally do


----------



## tfc03 (30 May 2016)

A good margin of victory that!

10th. And i had 4 riders left at the start of the week and lost Zakarin in the final week. And I chose Viviani over other sprinters as i thought he would last...


----------



## Svendo (30 May 2016)

That 3rd place is me BTW. I was saved by Nibali finding his form and Jungle's outstanding performance.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2016)

I'm suitably humble....


----------

